# The good old days.



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Does any one remember when anything goes wasnt a continuos bash fest? It seems like as soon as a few guys joined it went from the reason i came on this site to what makes me wonder why im even on here lol!!
I love e bashing but it fucken non stop! 
Now madman or kos literally destroy every thread. Just my two cents im worn out from all the troll bashing 
Am i alone in thinking this way?
I say bring back the trannies!
Bring back the prolapsed anus pic
Bring back the porn links!!!!!!


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, but why not just ignore the morons so they have noone to talk to?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Because it used to be fun to joke around and poke fun but its gone way passed that.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2012)

KOS is just a fat bitch in denial

and Madman had to suck his own father


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Does any one remember when anything goes wasnt a continuos bash fest? It seems like as soon as a few guys joined it went from the reason i came on this site to what makes me wonder why im even on here lol!!
> I love e bashing but it fucken non stop!
> Now madman or kos literally destroy every thread. Just my two cents im worn out from all the troll bashing
> Am i alone in thinking this way?
> ...


 
Quit Whining You Sissy!!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

^^see try and join in you gotta be bored of this shit. Its fucken draining!


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

Shit does get old quick...


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Tell me about it. Ive honestly been waiting for madman to just leave. It was seriously awesome here before. I partially blame the cap for letting a once great section slide away like this.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 7, 2012)

damn, I remember when not too long ago, some cool cats would post an interesting story. now I barely see them posting anymore 

nowadays its just a constant back and forth of "wahhh you're fat. no you're fat, Im just big boned and strong. fuck off and suck a cock. no, you fuck off and suck two cocks"

completely boring shit in here. where are the trannies, where is the disgusting shit that makes you look over your shoulder to make sure no one is looking, where are the cat pozzing stories?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

no matter what....madmann will pollute your thread


----------



## littlekev (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Exactly bro!! 
Fucked up stories. Pictures of chick with large objects in there vag.
Guys stories of fucking fatties behind the bar. 
No one cares about kos crying about someone winning. Or madman posting stock photos claiming there his gf.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuck Gena doesnt even post in here anymore and shes banging the owner and shes hot!! She used to be down here telling jokes and getting involved! Now *crickets*


----------



## Rednack (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Does any one remember when anything goes wasnt a continuos bash fest? It seems like as soon as a few guys joined it went from the reason i came on this site to what makes me wonder why im even on here lol!!
> I love e bashing but it fucken non stop!
> Now madman or kos literally destroy every thread. Just my two cents im worn out from all the troll bashing
> Am i alone in thinking this way?
> ...


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ now thats what im talking about!! Ive seen her videos she can take a full size bowling pin.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I haven't seen BMW around much lately.  Giving us the finer points of spreading HIV for fun


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 7, 2012)

Have some blue waffles


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2012)

. .that's why we're going to run this comp . . back to the good ol' days of trannies, scat eating and an old-fashioned pozzing or two.

 . . I just have one more sponsor to hit up, and we'll be g2g!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the new AG better. I feel sick.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuck off 
The old AG was great and im taking a stand to bring back the disgusting shit my gf would yell at me for looking at when family was over.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2012)

I belive AG went down hill when M.D. started dumping thier garbage here. Thats just my opinion.
Now its all ownage and what not. I never even heard that term before the onslaught of pitters.


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

I won't argue if dlats stops calling people fat. Ps I want cool stories! Give me something to read while I work c'mon 






Vibrant said:


> damn, I remember when not too long ago, some cool cats would post an interesting story. now I barely see them posting anymore
> 
> nowadays its just a constant back and forth of "wahhh you're fat. no you're fat, Im just big boned and strong. fuck off and suck a cock. no, you fuck off and suck two cocks"
> 
> completely boring shit in here. where are the trannies, where is the disgusting shit that makes you look over your shoulder to make sure no one is looking, where are the cat pozzing stories?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Tell me about it. Ive honestly been waiting for madman to just leave. It was seriously awesome here before. I partially blame the cap for letting a once great section slide away like this.



I agree, i have given that prick a severe ass owning but he wont leave, in the good old days he would have killed himself or just left. Seems he is immune to almost anything. I say he should be banned and everything gets back to normal. At least with KOS he is trying to do something about his body and works out and can offer something, yes he is a bit cunty but at least he try???s. 
I am yet to see madman offer anything remotely normal or about training, he is a non training internet troll with severe self esteem issue???s, i???d bet money he was an abused kid?????????.or he was the abuser??????.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

6 months ago there wasnt a person here that i couldnt joke with or call fat as a joke and it was taken as that joking. Now these guys want to e fight for a week straight about dumb shit. Fuck it lets get back to the basic disgusting no morals shit i love.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 7, 2012)

You want a fucked up story.

Last weekend i was talkin with this sexy lookin girl all night... sealed deal brethren.

Sucked my dick in the parking lot.... BOOM, TRANNY ! 

Analize that as you will. I'll be waiting


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You want a fucked up story.
> 
> Last weekend i was talkin with this sexy lookin girl all night... sealed deal brethren.
> 
> ...



Did you finish after you found out it had a boner?


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You want a fucked up story.
> 
> Last weekend i was talkin with this sexy lookin girl all night... sealed deal brethren.
> 
> ...


 
You sir, are gay... 




View attachment 40074


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You want a fucked up story.
> 
> Last weekend i was talkin with this sexy lookin girl all night... sealed deal brethren.
> 
> ...



did you get a number?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Does any one remember when anything goes wasnt a continuos bash fest? It seems like as soon as a few guys joined it went from the reason i came on this site to what makes me wonder why im even on here lol!!
> I love e bashing but it fucken non stop!
> Now madman or kos literally destroy every thread. Just my two cents im worn out from all the troll bashing
> Am i alone in thinking this way?
> ...


 how manyt threads have i made about you?

zero


how many you made about me? 3 or 4

there ya go


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

ughhh stop the god damn whining man drop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't we all just get along.....






LMAO


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You want a fucked up story.
> 
> Last weekend i was talkin with this sexy lookin girl all night... sealed deal brethren.
> 
> ...



  It's only gay if you sucked his dick after.  Yeah we"ll go with that.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

Anything goes or the pit are great ways for the admin to keep the bullshit off the rest of the forum. The drawback for the posters in that section is that it instantly becomes lame as shit.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ is older than dirt and hates working out.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> ^^ is older than dirt and hates working out.


Lost 40lbs in 4 months, and all my lifts are 25% to 50% stronger....how is that for not working out.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> ughhh stop the god damn whining man drop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pointing out the obvious is whining...gotcha...your world must be awesome...everything is someone elses fault

the efighting couldnt possibly have come from you having ten people pm me and neg me cause you didnt like something i said


----------



## lostsoul (Feb 7, 2012)

and this is why I stay away from AG. even in being called out, people cannot find a way to humble their bitch asses. I know, you don't care, but noone wants the drama. I come here to be away from drama, yet their is more drama than a HS hallway from grown bitch ass men.
FUckin BITCH ASSES, learn to relax and not let the gear turn you into complete DB's (douche bags). No it aint the gears fault, you just are BITCH ASS NIGGAS period.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 7, 2012)

lostsoul said:


> and this is why I stay away from AG. even in being called out, people cannot find a way to humble their bitch asses. I know, you don't care, but noone wants the drama. I come here to be away from drama, yet their is more drama than a HS hallway from grown bitch ass men.
> FUckin BITCH ASSES, learn to relax and not let the gear turn you into complete DB's (douche bags). No it aint the gears fault, you just are BITCH ASS NIGGAS period.



Prince made the natty/teen section for people just like you.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

They are all d-bags


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pointing out the obvious is whining...gotcha...your world must be awesome...everything is someone elses fault
> 
> the efighting couldnt possibly have come from you having ten people pm me and neg me cause you didnt like something i said



Ok everything is my fault you are in the right ok bro. I dont know how i could have forgotten something that happened 2 months ago. Seriously be a man and stop dude noone cares. Im done fighting with you.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Prince made the natty/teen section for people just like you.



God damn it. I haven't been paying attention!

(quick look see)

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/natural-teen-bodybuilding/*

Suh-WEET! 

I've used 1Andro and two cycles of Super-DMZ Rx, but trained from age 15 to 40-plus without using anything stronger than a multivitamin. Plenty of trainers either don't have the knowledge, the time, the interest, etc. to bother with or utilize anabolics properly and effectively.

Very glad to see that subforum was created. 

Thank you, *Prince!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Ok everything is my fault you are in the right ok bro. I dont know how i could have forgotten something that happened 2 months ago. Seriously be a man and stop dude noone cares. Im done fighting with you.


 

i am a fighter...its what i do...its who i am...i accept my part of the fault

thanx for admitting yours


i love you now

lets fuck


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am a fighter...its what i do...its who i am...i accept my part of the fault
> 
> thanx for admitting yours
> 
> ...



now thats some good ol' fashion funny shit right der! ^^^


----------



## boss (Feb 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am a fighter...its what i do...its who i am...i accept my part of the fault
> 
> thanx for admitting yours
> 
> ...






Will it be like broke back mountain? You guys fight and some how turn gay and Dry fuck each others assholes?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2012)

Err one's gears been spiked with estrogen


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Err one's gears been spiked with estrogen



The pussification on this board sometimes resembles Oxygen original series television programming.


----------



## SFW (Feb 8, 2012)

Can Captn re-name this thread to something gayer please


----------



## SFW (Feb 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> The pussification on this board sometimes resembles Oxygen original series television programming.


 

I blame twist and his bunk anti-estrogens. half the board now has a pair of sweet, sweet knockers. one member even dyed his hair flaming red after using his products. i wont say who though. he knows who he is


----------



## boss (Feb 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Err one's gears been spiked with estrogen





How big is your clit?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think everyone should put a sponfull of cement up there cunts and HARDEN THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 8, 2012)

Can we get back to trannys and gay shit please ?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## boss (Feb 8, 2012)

aren't you gay and a tranny? 




coolhandjames said:


> Can we get back to trannys and gay shit
> please ?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> I blame twist and his bunk anti-estrogens. half the board now has a pair of sweet, sweet knockers. one member even dyed his hair flaming red after using his products. i wont say who though. he knows who he is



Hell I remember when EVERYONE was riding the EP train. Didn't Mr. Ya-Di-Da question them about their clen?


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 8, 2012)

I got drunk and fucked a 300lber in the back of her celica.  Before I got out I stretched her panties from headrest to headrest and beheld a giant squirt mark.  Luckily she was passed out.  So I threw up in the front seat and stabbed the fuck out.  Welcome to the wonderful world of aids honey.  GICH


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2012)

lostsoul said:


> and this is why i stay away from ag. Even in being called out, people cannot find a way to humble their bitch asses. I know, you don't care, but noone wants the drama. I come here to be away from drama, yet their is more drama than a hs hallway from grown bitch ass men.
> Fuckin bitch asses, learn to relax and not let the gear turn you into complete db's (douche bags). No it aint the gears fault, you just are bitch ass niggas period.



stfu & gtfo


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I belive AG went down hill when M.D. started dumping thier garbage here. Thats just my opinion.
> Now its all ownage and what not. I never even heard that term before the onslaught of pitters.


I resent this remark you old cunt.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I resent this remark you old cunt.



no you resemble this remark boytoy


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Does any one remember when anything goes wasnt a continuos bash fest? It seems like as soon as a few guys joined it went from the reason i came on this site to what makes me wonder why im even on here lol!!
> I love e bashing but it fucken non stop!
> Now madman or kos literally destroy every thread. Just my two cents im worn out from all the troll bashing
> Am i alone in thinking this way?
> ...



Good ole days? You're still fresh fish Mr. Dec 2010.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> no you resemble this remark boytoy


Be that as it may...
















































faggot.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lets see now hmm.........

Aries1
kos
azza
bigvajj
noheacunt
eddie
and I'm sure many other cunts that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Lets see now hmm.........
> 
> Aries1
> kos
> ...


Alzheimer's?


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You want a fucked up story.
> 
> Last weekend i was talkin with this sexy lookin girl all night... sealed deal brethren.
> 
> ...



God damn. I'm assuming you didn't mind, since you didn't kill it.. did you let him shoot one dwon your throat?? Its not gay if you went first lol.



D-Lats said:


> Did you finish after you found out it had a boner?



Even faster actually lol



Little Guy said:


> I got drunk and fucked a 300lber in the back of her celica.  Before I got out I stretched her panties from headrest to headrest and beheld a giant squirt mark.  Luckily she was passed out.  So I threw up in the front seat and stabbed the fuck out.  Welcome to the wonderful world of aids honey.  GICH



Good to see people from AG can get laid lol..

The real question is, are you going back for seconds???



SFW said:


> I blame twist and his bunk anti-estrogens. half the board now has a pair of sweet, sweet knockers. one member even dyed his hair flaming red after using his products. i wont say who though. he knows who he is



Has the once redhaired member dyed his fuggin hair to mach fire trucks again???? Fuck, blame it all on twist


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Alzheimer's?



oldtimers


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Lets see now hmm.........
> 
> Aries1
> kos
> ...



I am a well respected cunt?????????..CUNT!!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)

I wouldnt buy anything from that fagget placebo pusher twist. I heard he hacked into the teen bodybuilding section a stole all the pics for his spank bank


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

D-Fats said:


> ughhh stop the god damn whining man drop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Something tells me you really enjoy creating your own irony!

You're amazing D-Fats.









































*Amazingly Terrible.*


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 8, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> God damn. I'm assuming you didn't mind, since you didn't kill it.. did you let him shoot one dwon your throat?? Its not gay if you went first lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Even faster actually lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> Can Captn re-name this thread to something gayer please



I don't possess that power .... Yet. I hear I'm getting Heavy Iron's old Super Moderator position ... You queers will be pissing your panties


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I don't possess that power .... Yet. I hear I'm getting Heavy Iron's old Super Moderator position ... You queers will be pissing your panties



Need a pet fish to assist you in them duties?


----------



## boss (Feb 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I don't possess that power .... Yet. I hear I'm getting Heavy Iron's old Super Moderator position ... You queers will be pissing your panties





Rule #1. Never give a Jew powers. They are greedy gear stealing fucks and should not be trusted.

Rule #2. Always follow rule #1


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2017)

maniclion, Luke, Rock79, Pitboss, mYcatpowerlifts, Var, Randy, Big Balla, Chain Link, PreMeir, supertech, Muscle_Girl, Shae, Albob, naturaltan, david, gr81, Mudge, spitfire, BigKev75, mousie, Triple Threat, Crono1000, BUSTINOUT, djrx06, greekblondechic, Rocco32, Sapphire, cappo5150, OceanDude, MXQdracer, Spike1257, ihateschoolmt, Flex... used to offer to kill people for 5 bucks lol, crazy_enough, gococks, b_reed23, BritChick, MTN WARRIOR I think is a guitar player?, devildog88, 

Just to name a few.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2017)

does anyone know how to get info like this on a thread? I used to know how to do it. You click on something and can see all contributors... 

rockgazer69 356
PreMier 179
Shae 130
Johnnny 92
Pitboss 81 
gr81 68 
ALBOB 66 
Spitfire 37 
naturaltan 33 
myCATpowerlifts 33 
BigBallaGA 31
Muscle_Girl 31 
Var 31 
supertech 30 
Robert DiMaggio 21 
Sapphire 19 
OceanDude 17 
cappo5150 12 
Luke9583 12 
maniclion 12 
b_reed23 12 
Crono1000 10 
david 9 
KataMaStEr 8
Randy 7 
redspy 7 
LW83 5 
djrx06 5 
crazy_enough 4 
Hanz29 4 
SPIKE1257 4 
Chain Link 4 
ericnb_98 3 
tomas101 3 
Flex 3 
BigKev75 3 
Goodfella9783 3 
BUSTINOUT 3 
ihateschoolmt 3 
MadGaz 2 
Firefightr_Babe 2
curtis 2 
devildog88 2 
RoCk79 2
onamission 2 
du510 2 
Mudge 2 
mousie 2 
vanity 2 
Rocco32 2 
CaptainDeadlift 2 
stu21Ldn 2 
Yunier 2 
Vince2005 2 
MXQdRacer 2 
Michael D 2 
gococksDJS 1 
BritChick 1 
derekisdman 1 
buff_tat2d_chic 1 
Warren[BigW] 1 
rockcrest 1 
Rissole 1 
COVENTRY 1 
seven11 1 
Beef Jerky 1 
lilguy_bigdream 1 
greekblondechic 1 
oaktownboy 1 
Trap-isaurus 1 
MTN WARRIOR 1 
sgtneo 1 
Maynard Keenan 1 
lrod 1


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2017)

I figured it out


----------

